# Do you freely admit you own a timeshare?



## Phydeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

Perhaps a silly question, given the people that comprise this forum, including me. But, I am curious............

Let's face it, mention timeshare to the average person on the street, and the majority, imho, will conjure up notions of _scam, ripoff, anyone that owns one is a bit of fool, etc. _ 

So let's say you're at a business meeting with management and colleagues, and you're making small talk. How would you feel about discussing your timeshare? Are you relaxed, comfortable, and find no reason to justify your membership? Or, are you just a tiny bit uncomfortable? 

I'll jump in with mine a bit later, but you first.


----------



## kenie (Mar 27, 2014)

I do.
I make no secret that overall we are very happy with how we use them the costs involved.... once we started buying resale... 
Most people are envious of the trades that we can make and the cost to do so..

There have been quite a few occasions where it is necesary to explain how they aren't all scams... NORTHWYND   cough  cough....


----------



## x3 skier (Mar 27, 2014)

Since I am very very happy with the ones I own, bought them cheaply at resale  and use them every year, I am not hesitant to discuss them. Most times, either they have no clue what a timeshare is or are very impressed with my ability to vacation like I do.

Cheers


----------



## Patri (Mar 27, 2014)

I only talk timeshare if someone else brings it up first. Or if from their conversation it sounds like they own one. I don't want to inadvertently lead someone into thinking they should buy one. They just need too much information and time, which they won't get from that one encounter.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 27, 2014)

I bring it up occasionally, but if anyone sounds interested, I ask them if they'd want to commit to a lifetime of increasing maintenance fees. The answer was yes for us. For anyone planning on staying at a timeshare, I warn them that they do not want to attend the presentation, no matter how good the perks.


----------



## Passepartout (Mar 27, 2014)

The subject comes up from time-to-time. Generally when someone asks "Where are you going next?" or "Where have you been?" Buy no, I don't have "Ask me about my timeshares' on a bumper sticker.

If someone asks a more detailed question, like "How does that work?", I start out right upfront with (a) "TS is the world's worst investment", and "TS isn't for everybody."

Even couples whom we have invited to spend a week with us, while enjoying the places, and even looking forward to another invite, have little curiosity in the 'nuts and bolts' of it.

Jim


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Mar 27, 2014)

I talk about my timeshare ownership anytime vacation comes up.  It could be with co-workers, as recently happened at a 200 person internal conference, or any other social situation.  If I get the "this guy must be nuts to own a timeshare look", I explain that owning a timeshare could be a very bad situation, or a very good situation, mostly depending on your investment and the timeshare company you own with.

In the end, when I show pictures of the Marriott's I've been to, they usually ask me if I can get them a deal to check it out.  

At that meeting I was at, people were talking about recent or upcoming visits to Disney with their families.  Disney is expensive, so the conversation usually turns to costs at some point.  When they talk about cost of 2 rooms for a week, or something like that, and I say, "oh, I just exchanged my timeshare for a 2BR villa at Disney that sleeps 8", they really understand how you can get value out of a timeshare.  One guy paid $4200 just for 2 rooms for a week.  I paid my MF, which is much less than 50% of that.  Jaw-drop.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 27, 2014)

My father in law was a big shot with the NSA.  When he was alive I would ask him about his work and all he could say is that he worked for the government. When he worked in another country he carried Embassy credentials as if he worked for the State Department or ID that showed he worked for some phoney company set up as a front for our spies
Bottom line is that he couldnt tell anyone what he did everyday.

Sometimes I feel like Harv. I cant tell anyone what I do either

I tell people what I do for a living is broker sales and rentals of vacation homes and condos. , and if pressed I say that  I find the best opportunities  for myself and my clients in the little understood and much maligned timeshare market

I would rather deal with strangers than friends and family for two reasons. If they dont take the time to understand what Im doing, they think Im an idiot, and if they do understand they want a free vacation. 

So what I do for vacations and and what I do for a living with timeshares,  I have learned to keep to myself except for here on tug...end even then some of you think Im nuts, and few take the time to understand what Im doing


----------



## wackymother (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't admit it. I don't mention it. I feel like yes, people perceive it as "Oh, you fell for a scam."

We do go on vacation quite a bit in the summer, bc my DH is a teacher, and when people ask how we can afford to go on vacation so much, I do explain that it's a timeshare exchange and it's basically paid for in advance and there's a kitchen and yada yada. And then I tell them that we plan vacations almost two years in advance. I think when they hear how much advance planning is involved, they understand that it takes a good deal of work and organization to make it work.


----------



## oceanvps (Mar 27, 2014)

We tell people if it comes up.  Ever since we've owned timeshares (2010) we've accelerated our travelling so much that I'm pretty sure people think we're loaded or I'm robbing the company I'm an accountant for so I've had to kind of defensively explain that a lot of these hawaii vacations (and every where else) we've been taking don't cost as much as they think they do......  how else do you get a week at a marriott or westin for 450??

Its funny to me that some of the people ENJOY using our benefits but somehow still like to say I wouldn't want to own a timeshare... you have to pay for maintenance fees....... um, yeah, how do you think you just got to stay in a 2 br marriott for a week for 450 - i guess they're happy as long as they an reap the benefit of your membership


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 27, 2014)

Depends on who I'm talking to.

It's a regular topic of lunchtime cafeteria conversation at work.  (My coworkers and I share a large table for lunch.) I've developed a reputation for being something of a vacation hound, and I frequently get asked, "So where are you going next?" People tend to be impressed by the variety of vacations I take, and I am often asked how I can afford to do this. Everyone I work with directly knows I own timeshare(s), so I get some envious comments from them, like, "Gee, I wish *I* could go on vacation with you!" and "I never get to go anywhere..."

Others at work who don't know my backstory who hear I'm going on vacation AGAIN, are prone to ask, "Wow, what are you - RICH?" I tell them No, but that I plan my time off a year or more in advance, so I have time to plan ahead, prepay things like airfare and such, so the travel costs become secondary, and it's very affordable for me to go. I remind them that great vacations aren't accidental - they require planning and effort to pull together.

The worst of the lot are those who cringe when they hear the word "timeshare" coming from me. "Oh, you own one of those??? My sister/parents/cousin/whoever owns one, and they hate it. They spend so much on it, and they never get to use it.  What a waste of money!"  I've tried to educate people to learn to use what they own, and I tell them about TUG, but only a few have ever done anything about it.

One woman asked if I could help her learn what to do with her two timeshares she owns.  I spent a lot of time telling her about stuff, how to maximize her ownership, and whatever.  She goes away on a vacation, and can't wait to get back and tell me how she and her husband made such a GREAT deal during the presentation they attended.  For only $$$$ they were able to trade in their other timeshares for a new one!  (You all know how that ends - she later said she didn't know what to do, she'd received a new bill for maintenance fees on the traded-in timeshares, she couldn't afford things, how she wishes she'd never bought in the first place, and so forth.)  

The stories are legion. Results are variable. So while I don't generally volunteer that I own timeshares unless asked, I find I have to defend my ownership to those who have a negative attitude about them.  It used to bother me, but now I just shake my head, and agree that their situation is a tough one.  Then I pack my suitcase and drive to the airport, heading for my next vacation. 

Dave


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 27, 2014)

When conversation turns to vacations, I simply talk about the resorts we stayed at, the experiences we had, etc.; not the fact that they are timeshares.  I guess I really don't have any interest in discussing how I paid for my vacation -- that is simply none of their business and most likely, would not be interesting to the other person.

Kurt


----------



## presley (Mar 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> When conversation turns to vacations, I simply talk about the resorts we stayed at, the experiences we had, etc.; not the fact that they are timeshares.  I guess I really don't have any interest in discussing how I paid for my vacation -- that is simply none of their business and most likely, would not be interesting to the other person.
> 
> Kurt



Same here.  I never ask people details about what they do, either.  I don't care.  

However, my extended family knows I have timeshares because I have (in the past, don't do it anymore) let them stay with me or stay when I couldn't go. Since it is free for them, they don't believe that I had to pay?  Anyway, I decided that they are all too stupid and I don't invite anyone anymore.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 27, 2014)

I dont bring it up.... but especially since Ive retired and Im gone 15 weeks of the year others notice. 

Where are you going now?  So I tell them.  My close friends and family already know they can ask to come along because most of the time we get 2 bedrooms. We have had many enjoyable vacations with friends and family.  

If they ask me more questions I just tell them the truth.  I love Northern Utah, it is my home but since I dont ski anymore I dont care for the winters.  I was going to buy a second home but decided against it so I bought timeshares on ebay.  Buying timeshares is generally not a good financial decision unless if you learn how to use them, it can be well worth it.  It takes time but for me its a game and a hobby.  I wouldnt be able to travel like I do if it werent for timeshares. Traveling is my passion. 

Its a joy to have others come along.  For my grown children its a way for them to travel.  I dont think they could afford to travel without my paying for the accomodations at this point in thier lives.  I told them to come on vacations with us because Im spending thier inheritance.

At this point in my life I dont really care what most people think especially when I am on an oceanfront condo in Maui or looking at the majestic Canadian Rockies by Moraine Lake.  So many places I never would have seen.


----------



## sun&fun (Mar 27, 2014)

If it comes up in the context of discussing our upcoming travel or someone asks "where are you staying" I have no hesitation in telling them. What they may think is of no concern to me; I'm the one enjoying my travel and resorts. Few friends or acquaintances ask about the details.


----------



## rleigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> Perhaps a silly question, given the people that comprise this forum, including me. But, I am curious............
> 
> Let's face it, mention timeshare to the average person on the street, and the majority, imho, will conjure up notions of _scam, ripoff, anyone that owns one is a bit of fool, etc. _
> 
> ...





If it comes up naturally in a conversation, yes I'm open about.

I do find myself quickly adding, "They're not for everyone but it's worked out well for me."

I seem to be a bit of a misfit in many of my opinions (love the rain, not a Beatles or Friends fan, think Psych is one of the greatest series ever and America's Most Wanted was the single most important one, and that the lady who sued McD's for hot coffee had every right to do so..)...so saying I have a timeshare goes right along with the rest of me.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2014)

Like many on this thread it is not a conversation opener but it will come up as part of the solution.

This winter I spent a week at Atlantis, some co-workers have been there, others want to go there and like other conversations highlighted in this thread, the cost of such a trip came up.  I highlighted that the cost of the accomodations for this trip was significantly reduced by timeshare ownership.

Also that it was bought resale and that you have to plan ahead and use it and that the reservation for February was made in May the prior year!   And so on, like those above, you have to plan, make reminders to ensure deadlines are taken care of and deal with a maintaniance fee.

It has meant I have directed people to the rental site here and on RW where they can get some of the benefit with less of the ownership headache etc.


----------



## rleigh (Mar 27, 2014)

PigsDad said:


> When conversation turns to vacations, I simply talk about the resorts we stayed at, the experiences we had, etc.; not the fact that they are timeshares.  I guess I really don't have any interest in discussing how I paid for my vacation -- that is simply none of their business and most likely, would not be interesting to the other person.
> 
> Kurt



I like this. Good points.


----------



## bastroum (Mar 27, 2014)

It usually comes up something like this during telephone conversations.

"You're in Hawaii again?"

We are.

"Wish I could trade places with you."

We'll be home in a few weeks.

"Do you own a condo over there?"

No. we stay in timeshares.

"Oh"


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

OP here. 
Interesting replies thus far. I’ve enjoyed reading through them.

As for me, here’s mine:
As the old saying goes, perception is reality. Let’s face it, if you happen to be a used car salesman, and someone asked you what you do for a living…

Timeshare has a negative connotation these days. There’s baggage there, regardless if you’re the happiest timeshare member on earth. Frankly, I don’t bring it up. If the subject comes up in conversation, I feel I need to defend and explain. That’s about it really.

It’s also interesting to see how folks view themselves. Some time back I posed the question: Are you a timeshare member, or a timeshare owner? Most here replied the latter. I never have, any more than I consider myself a country club owner, a fitness club owner, or Sam’s Club owner. Symantics really. But, I digress..


----------



## Kel (Mar 27, 2014)

If the conversation turns to vacations and travel...  I am happy saying we are timeshare people.  We own a one week lockoff unit and we travel 4 to 8 timeshare weeks a year using our two weeks from the lockoff and II Getaways.  Other than people on TUG I don't know anyone else who uses their timeshares as well as we do.  I love it when I can tell someone we are going to Barbados for two weeks and we are staying in a one bedroom 5 star ocean front unit for $400 per week.  And, we are basically flying for free on miles seats.  An $800 two week trip to Barbados.  Timesharing is great!

We also spend a lot of time traveling in our RV.  We love our timeshare and our camping trips.  Life is good!


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

A number of folks have tossed out $$ costs associated with their TS vacations, but I can't help but think of the anaology of the person returning from Vegas on how they won $800 or whatever amount. 

Yes, but how much did they spend to win that $800? 

If they spent $400, they didn't really win $800, but actually $400.

So flip this sideways, or backwards. 

What are people spending on their ownership (membership purchase cost), maintenance fees, exchange fees, deposit fees, II/VCI ownership, oops membership fees, etc? 

After deducting these values, what was the cost of that trip to Maui?


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 27, 2014)

I'll tell anyone who wants to know that I own a timeshare. Paid full freight for it, too. The maintenance fees are appx. $900 per year.

And it doesn't owe me one damned cent. Because I own a timeshare system that works well, I trade my single week in for multiple weeks every year. And my timeshare could be sold tomorrow for about 80% of what I paid for it 10 years ago. Is it a good investment? Hell no. Then again, vacations are a bad investment, too. Anyone who thinks like that is someone I don't want to associate with in the first place.

Timesharing has a horrible reputation. GOOD! That means I have an easier time exchanging into the places I want. It would be a royal pain if _everyone_ knew about this and tried to do it.

Eventually, Hurricane Zelda is going to wipe Key West right off the map, and I'll have to take the insurance settlement. But until then, I'm happy with what I bought and would tell anyone who asks.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2014)

That us the extended conversation, but personally I ran those numbers before writing the check. 
You'll also see me posing that question to say the DVC crowd who like to ignore that a resale DVC has a finite life so is a depreciating asset and the capital has a cost to consider. 

Personally renting points at $11 a point vs buying DVC is far to marginal math for me. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## oceanvps (Mar 27, 2014)

For me the last vacation cost (not counting flight because we were going no matter what, the accommodation was up in the air)

For 2 bedroom Ko Olina - 4000 wm points in flex (i bought the wm resale so its paid for itself in previous years  $240 + exchange fee 164 i think, and a hskp ($60), my interval membership is a fixed cost no matter what as i have two other vacations booked and always seem to have an ongoing search going 

so $460 for a week at ko olina 

if it wasn't during flex then it would of cost me 600+164+60. which i still think is a good deal for me and for staying there.

we had the same scenario in flex happen a year ago so we could stay at westin kaanapali 2 bedroom using wm points.

i think you're right you do have to take into consideration the other costs  

i don't think though that the average user on tug is the average timeshare user, i would guess that they are like superusers of their timeshares and associated benefits 





Phydeaux said:


> What are people spending on their ownership (membership purchase cost), maintenance fees, exchange fees, deposit fees, II/VCI ownership, oops membership fees, etc?
> 
> After deducting these values, what was the cost of that trip to Maui?


----------



## JudyH (Mar 27, 2014)

We tell people we do a lot of TS trades and some of those folks come with us but no one wants to buy and do it themselves. They don't plan far enough in the future, don't want to spend the money, or think we are unusually lucky


----------



## Elan (Mar 27, 2014)

I freely admit it, in the context of discussing vacations, like: "Last year, when we were at our timeshare in Central Oregon, I played this great golf course....".  But I seldom directly talk timesharing with anyone.  It really isn't that interesting.  I never discuss the finances unless specifically asked.  People that want to brag about their "bargain" timeshare vacations are not really my type.   

  I don't really think of timeshares as having negative nor positive connotations.  Timesharing works for our family, and that's all I really care about.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 27, 2014)

JudyH said:


> We tell people we do a lot of TS trades and some of those folks come with us *but no one wants to buy and do it themselves*. They don't plan far enough in the future, don't want to spend the money, or think we are unusually lucky




Why buy the cow when the milk is free? I've given up vacationing with others. My wife and I have a different idea of what constitutes a "vacation" than most of our friends. (What they call vacationing is what I call "loafing." It works for them. But my wife and I don't vacation to relax and do nothing. We prefer exploring.) Adding more people just adds to the complexity of the trip. And some of our trips are already complex enough!


----------



## bastroum (Mar 27, 2014)

Elan said:


> I don't really think of timeshares as having negative nor positive connotations.  Timesharing works for our family, and that's all I really care about.



Perfectly said!


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 27, 2014)

Elan said:


> I don't really think of timeshares as having negative nor positive connotations.  Timesharing works for our family, and that's all I really care about.



I haven't run into anyone who has anything nice to say about timeshares. These people were sold a bill of goods, got burnt, and are still upset from the whole experience.  TV ads promise to unload burdensome timeshares from a grateful public. Every week I get junk mail to the same effect.

I can't for a minute believe that timeshares have anything other than a negative reputation. And frankly, I'm glad about that. Because exchanging hit-or-miss as it is. Even owning a good week at a popular resort, I can't get everything I want, any time that I want. A little compromise is necessary.

Can you imagine what would happen if every resort had every week occupied, and everyone joined an exchange company and was hammering the exchange websites all day long?


----------



## csxjohn (Mar 27, 2014)

ScoopLV said:


> ...Can you imagine what would happen if every resort had every week occupied, and everyone joined an exchange company and was hammering the exchange websites all day long?



I think it would be the same as it is right now.  Yes, there would be more people looking for exchanges but there would be many more units to choose from.

What's the difference if 1 million people are looking at 1 million available units or 20 million people looking at 20 million units?


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 27, 2014)

The majority of my associates know we own a ts and they are also owners.


----------



## ScoopKona (Mar 27, 2014)

csxjohn said:


> What's the difference if 1 million people are looking at 1 million available units or 20 million people looking at 20 million units?



The difference is that most of those 20 million units are all in "built out" areas. So instead of competing with one million people who want to trade their week at Mosquito Lake Lodge in Kissimmee for the handful of available units in Napa, Carmel and San Francisco, we'll have 20 million people -- most of whom own at the delightful Mosquito Lake Lodge -- all competing for the prime locations and times.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 27, 2014)

Cost to TUGGERS is different as we TEND to review our options via several booking venues.

Most timeshare owners can't get what they want at an acceptable cost due to lack of investing and learning about their timeshare options and booking windows. Complaining and bad mouthing timesharing as a ripe off with them as a victim of a scam is easy.

I think many TUGGERS work at most of the things in their life and generally are HAPPIER in life for their attitude.

JMHO,


----------



## DisneyDenis (Mar 27, 2014)

People at work and my immediate family are all aware that I own a DVC timeshare.  

However, I would NEVER tell my 87 year old mother. My mom and dad used to like to do things together travelling by car. They live in Queens (NYC) and occasionally would do a timeshare presentation. They would be offered gas money and some chachka gift like a diamond pendent - worth all of $5 (1/100 carat maybe). They loved to travel together and see the new resorts in the Poconos or somewhere else near New York City. They hated the intense pressure put on them by the saleman, then the manager, then the general manager, etc. Mom was as hard as nails with them and Dad would not dare go against her. She told me how much she HATED timeshares. She told me "You can't sell them and they send you bigger and bigger bills every year - even if you can't go !!!" She told me how other seniors had given in to the pressure (weak-willed and foolish in her mind) and wailed and bemoaned their fate in the Senior Center. Those seniors would "walk away" from it - writing-off all the many thousands that they had foolishly spent along with thousands more in membership fees. "DON'T EVER FALL FOR IT!!", my mother has said dozens of times.

Before buying Disney DVC I made sure that they could be sold and not at a $1 either.  I bought a small 100 point contract at first on resale.  I was very cautious.  I am very happy and know I have made a great decision saving thousands on those expensive Disney vacations. However, mom will never know about it, just that I went to WDW!!


----------



## Patri (Mar 27, 2014)

rleigh said:


> and that the lady who sued McD's for hot coffee had every right to do so..)



Off topic, but yes she did, and I wish the media had recorded it accurately, and treated her fairly.


----------



## balc453 (Mar 27, 2014)

We have been time sharing since the late 1980's. Every year when I announced my vacation plans my co-workers would ask where I was going, how much is it going to cost, etc. I would say I am using my time share or a time share trade. Seems no one I worked with knew anything about timeshares.

Since 2006 we are Wyndham platinum VIP and still have our fixed week in Mrytle Beach every year. We do a lot of long weekends in Pigeon Forge, Williamsburg, DC or the North Carolina mountains. We also do week long trips to Orlando, Las Vegas, Nashville and Atlantic City.

I began to rent some time to some of my co-workers and they love it. This year we ran out of points and had to borrow from next year. We have been banking our fixed week with RCI so next year we will do some trades.

We are extremely happy with our time share and cannot imagine our lives with it. 

We also love the 4 bedroom at Bonnet Creek. We ate breakfast on the huge balcony and watched the fireworks from the lounge chairs at night.

Tim


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

We've been renting our lock offs to several sets of friends for many years. None of them have expressed the slightest interest in purchasing TS.


----------



## GregT (Mar 27, 2014)

Like BMWguynw, I have a reputation at work as being a vacation hound.   It has been commented (accurately) that on any given year, I will visit Hawaii more frequently than I will visit the mall.

I have a different spin on bringing up timeshares.  Whenever someone asks me about a trip, I will intentionally introduce my ownership of timeshares into the conversation because I don't want the other person to think that I have lots of money.

So I have a stock comment -- I am likely the only person that they will ever meet that loves timeshares, and that I own a bunch of them.  I acknowledge that they have a terrible reputation but that they are terrific if someone spends the time to understand and maximize them (and can afford the ever-increasing MFs, the true cost of a timeshare).

Rightly or wrongly, I am viewed as a very analytical person, so people tend to be very curious about this.   I don't encourage to buy, only to research and make their own decisions.

Best,

Greg


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 27, 2014)

I do freely admit it.  I own 4 Marriott weeks and over 1000 DVC points.  Everything was bought resale except for my first DVC contract which I got a great deal on and I was a seasoned resale timeshare owner when I purchased that contract.

My family and friends see how my family vacations and they've joined us many times.  They view me as a timeshare guru and they come to me when they have questions.  We essentially vacation for free because we own way more timeshare time then we can use, so I rent out over half of what we own each year for an average of 2.5x what I pay in MF which easily covers the MF's for the timeshares we do use each year.

I'm currently at my favorite TS right now.  It's Marriott MountainSide at Park City Mountain Resort.  It's ski-in/out and they have a great slope side heated pool and hot tubs.  I bought it 10 years ago resale for 23k and we've used it every year since we owned it except for 1 year.  I also bought a week at Marriott's other TS here at Summitt Watch for 17.5k which we've actually never stayed at.  I bought it to get the booking advantages Marriott gives to multiple week owners so I can get the week reservation I want.  We rent that out every year for about 3k.  Our MF's on each of these ski weeks is about $1200 each.  So, we essentially net a positive $500-600 each year and we stay in a great place.  If I had to pay for this room for the week it would cost over 5k when you figure in taxes.  If I needed to sell them, I could probably get close to my original cash outlay back.

For my 40th birthday, we did it at Disney where you can get nice non Disney timeshare week for $500 through II.  I paid for everyone's accommodations all through those timeshares.  I got like 5 or 6 timeshare weeks to accommodate everyone.  Everybody was very happy with the TS accommodations for the week.


----------



## SMHarman (Mar 27, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> We've been renting our lock offs to several sets of friends for many years. None of them have expressed the slightest interest in purchasing TS.



Why would they. There is a rental contract there with a lot of trust in the landlord. 

No tail risk for them and nearly all the benefits. I hope you are getting near market rent. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Phydeaux (Mar 27, 2014)

SMHarman said:


> Why would they. There is a rental contract there with a lot of trust in the landlord.
> 
> No tail risk for them and nearly all the benefits. I hope you are getting near market rent.
> 
> Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk



Whatever market rent is


----------



## Beefnot (Mar 27, 2014)

Phydeaux said:


> A number of folks have tossed out $$ costs associated with their TS vacations, but I can't help but think of the anaology of the person returning from Vegas on how they won $800 or whatever amount.
> 
> Yes, but how much did they spend to win that $800?
> 
> ...


 
If I exclude my acquisition costs (which are negative) and side rental income (which can technically pay for my vacations many times over), my MFs plus exchange cost into a 2BR is around $75 per night on average.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't avoid it but don't brag about it either.

Those who know the type of traveling I've done, realize that timeshare ownership can work to your benefit.  I do offer to help folks if they want to look into purchasing . . . starting with "Never buy from the developer!"


----------



## DazedandConfused (Mar 28, 2014)

I tell people I own a fractional (as in 1/52 of a year)


----------



## easyrider (Mar 28, 2014)

With good friends and family I share the education I received at sites like tug. More than a few have followed my lead and have bought resale ts properties so they can travel with us. 

It may sound somewhat condescending to those that pay full price for a ts or for a vacation to find I paid marginally, so with this group I keep it on the down low. However, I do enjoy disusing this info with enthusiasts like you people. 

Bill


----------



## momeason (Mar 28, 2014)

Absolutely and I offer to help and send people to TUG if they do not use the one they own


----------



## MuranoJo (Mar 28, 2014)

Interesting topic.

Friends typically just love the resorts and accommodations but I believe most are pretty skeptical of timeshares from all they've heard.  I also warn them it isn't a good fit for everyone, only if you're willing to put some work into it.  Still, they're impressed with the experience--they just wouldn't venture this way.

Some family, OTOH, can be clueless.  I once arranged a family reunion with 5 2-bd units for all of us, and some were dragging their feet to help with even food for the week.  Oh, yeah, they were so impressed with the nice 2-bd accommodations, the tennis courts, swimming pool, in-room Jacuzzi, etc.  They had no idea about the background costs, nor did they venture to explore the topic.


----------



## andrea t (Mar 28, 2014)

When it comes up in conversation I'll admit it proudly.  I always say the people that educate themselves on how to make and use their purchase are the happiest time share owners!  Don't learn about it before you buy and it can be a noose around your neck.


----------



## Icc5 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Depends who*

If asked I tell, my family all know so I don't have to say a word.  We used to tell people at work usually after they asked how we could afford all the places we have been.  They used to ask us about cruises too because we went on about ten of them too.  We have owned since 1988 and own four so it seems to everyone like we have always been on vacation.  My wife also has family that stayed with us then bought on their own.  When my wife's parents were alive they also stayed with us several times.  Entire family thinks we're rich.  
Funny part is when we worked all we ever heard is how lucky we were because co-workers couldn't afford vacations.  Yes, it must be luck.


----------



## talkamotta (Mar 28, 2014)

I love this site for many reasons but the one I am thinking of now is how hard we work to get the most for our vacationing dollar.  This, of course, spreads to our other areas of our lives.  

I used to laugh to myself when my coworkers couldnt believe I could go on so many vacations.  They thought I had hidden money. They thought timeshares were stupid.  The bottom line is that we all   made the same amount of money, most of the other workers were married with spouses working and only 1 or no children.  I was a single mom with 5 children.  

We all spend our money the way we want and its really no ones business.  I take great pride in the fact that I can do things I never thought I would be able to do and part of it is because I timeshare.  

Jeff tells people that I am his cougar sugar momma travel agent now. (I am only 6 weeks older than him but I do make all the travel arrangements he just tells me places he would like to visit. Im not rich.)  When we are home and he makes me dinner each night... I call myself a Princess.  

So life is good.


----------



## gnorth16 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes - If they ask.

People started asking how I do it when they see the number of trips I go on. My coworkers thought that I went to Florida every year at the same time.  Start throwing in Mexico, Arizona, Hawaii, Vegas and their interest grew. When they ask what it costs, they couldn't believe it compared to a hotel room.   Last February, I stayed at the Westin Kierland Villas in Scottsdale and invited a friend down.  Simply put, he was amazed!!! 

I now book vacations for co-workers regularity with II getaways and RCI extra vacations.  I share my experiences with reward programs and flight searches to help them out as well.  I should open up a travel agency at work on my lunch hour!!!


----------



## mav (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, when asked I always admit to owning and enjoying timeshares. When people tell me they either have owned, have friends or family who owned and had very bad experiences with them I always admit timeshares are like a lot of things. It depends or your individual situation at different stages in life. And yes, divorce, job loss, illness, age, steady rise of maintenance fees, and special assessments  all play a part. As for MY experience, it has  all been GREAT. Hope it stays the same even though I am downsizing our timeshares, but  for NONE of the above reasons. Mine are for traveling MORE, but in places where there are little or no timeshares. We travel 8 to 9 months a year, stay  about 2 to 3 months of that in timeshares but the rest in hotels.  We are GIVING  a LOT of weeks to family to use and boy are they having fun.  As for us,  we are enjoying the best of both worlds, hotels and timeshares.  I will say I LOVE the hotels as much as the timeshare world!!!


----------



## akp (Mar 28, 2014)

10 years ago I was the person who immediately thought "you got suckered" if I met someone owned a timeshare.  (I didn't say it and wasn't rude, I just had that impression.)

About 8 years ago a friend took a bunch of us on a trip to Wilderness Club at Big Cedar using her Bluegreen points.  She was the first person I'd known personally who had owned a timeshare, and it was a stunning property within driving distance from my house so I was intrigued. 

Luckily I was still skeptical so I researched the question of "what would I do with this thing if I decide I don't want it anymore in 10 years" and discovered the resale market.  I now own quite a lot (one fixed week and a ton of Bluegreen points) all resale.

I'm glad my friend told me she owned a timeshare!

PS - to the person unthread who put the Beatles and Friends in the same category, shame on you


----------



## Ironwood (Mar 28, 2014)

We have owned TS's for about 25 years.  We did own at two resorts for a while, but now just one.   I wouldn't recommend anyone buy into a resort today, as I think the travel industry has become so competitive that you can do as well or better by scouring deals on-line with all the resources available.   Was talking with a fellow at my tennis club a couple of weeks ago and was surprised to hear he still searches for trades with the RCI paperback directory and calls in to book.  He's quite content with his RCI experience, and didn't seem aware of all the resources out there for vacationing including TUG or TA.  I didn't ask whether he had a PC let alone a tablet.  Actually I don't think he has a cell phone.  Ignorance is bliss I quess....and I'm sure his monthly connectivity expenses are a lot less than mine!
While I wouldn't buy weeks or points again, when I look back I think we have received fair value over all those years.  With kids now gone from home, my one beef with RCI or II is the lack of urban or city trades.


----------



## 1950bing (Mar 28, 2014)

If it comes up, I tell people that buying a timeshare was the biggest mistake I made in my life !


----------



## VegasBella (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't bring it up. Honestly I'm a little embarrassed. I try not to use the word "timeshare" because it has such a terrible connotation. 

Close friends and family know. And if someone else brings it up I cop to owning a timeshare. But generally it's just my little secret.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tia (Mar 29, 2014)

Some of my coworkers know. When people ask where I'm going on vacation , I say a place with palm trees , when they press where I tell them... then they say "wow".  Some ask about the airfare cost, I explain it's not inexpensive, but worth it imho.  I usually mention it's a ts we have owned since pre kids/before the internet in my house.  My family knows and some of them have been down, and all had a great time.

 I usually caution people never buy retail ts as there is a resale market online.  We have thought about divesting, but can't give it up yet, though we did have two weeks and now just one. We stay in a family members unit the second week for now as one week is not enough, as it takes a full days travel to go/return.


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2014)

*Ditto...*



wackymother said:


> I don't admit it. I don't mention it. I feel like  yes, people perceive it as "Oh, you fell for a scam."



I agree completely --- and (IMHO) it's just simply not worth the time or effort required to demonstrate or prove to the uninformed that you are not just another dumb sucker who fell for a sales weasels fairy tales, and / or that you actually know quite a bit about the topic of timeshares, and / or that you are able to effectively and routinely use that knowledge to great personal advantage for acquiring and enjoying affordable vacations and getaways. It's  also just too lengthy (...and too boring for the uninterested) an exercise to get into the many and varied nuances of the many assorted timeshare systems, resale vs. developer-direct purchases, exchanging, etc. Frankly, I can't and won't voluntarily take on the role of "educator" on a topic in which most people (Tuggers obviously being a noteworthy exception) really have only a marginal and momentary interest in the first place. 

"We're going away" is the *totality* of my own brief mention or discussion on the matter. YMMV.


----------



## Janann (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes I mention that I own a timeshare!  I believe in giving credit where credit is due.  There are plenty of bad timeshares out there, but I like being able to mention how its working for me.  So when somebody asks which hotel we are staying in at our next great vacation destination, I'll say that we are staying in a two bedroom timeshare exchange at X Resort.  I don't explain beyond that unless someone really wants to know.


----------



## swditz (Mar 30, 2014)

if asked about our vacation plans, I say we own a week in Florida and a week on the cape. If asked more I explain its a time share, but rarely does anyone ask. More than one has asked if they can rent our weeks if we don't go!
What I find amazing is that with all the negativity associated with time shares that the developers are able to find so many buyers.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Mar 30, 2014)

swditz said:


> ..What I find amazing is that with all the negativity associated with time shares that the developers are able to find so many buyers.



They are NOT selling timeshares --BUT vacation clubs, vacation intervals, prepaid vacations, BIG-NAME Hotel Vacation Points, etc. 

The word, "TIMESHARE", is a very bad word - interval ownership is the perfumed term then all on the big hotel name and you understand HOW all those buyers are SOLD. 

Yes, I would prefer staying at a Marriott verses Motel 6 - I would usually expect the Marriott to cost more money. And I know, paying for a night's stay at Motel 6 would not give me a keycard for the Marriott brand.

But, thanks to TUG, I have pretty much paid the Motel 6 rate and slept in the Marriott bed --- multiple times.

As for my explaining the multiple vacation stays in South Florida during the winter - I have permission to USE to a condo there if available thru a good friend. Yes, I am very lucky.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 24, 2014)

gnorth16 said:


> I now book vacations for co-workers regularity with II getaways and RCI extra vacations.  I share my experiences with reward programs and flight searches to help them out as well.  I should open up a travel agency at work on my lunch hour!!!



Newbie owner here, still learning the ropes.

For HGVC, their cash rate bookings require the owner to check-in so I don't see the value in offering this to friends/family unless we are going along.

From what you posted, I'm assuming this is perfectly fine thru II getaways and RC extra vacations?  These can be given/gifted etc or put in someone else's name?

thanks!


----------



## billymach4 (Jul 24, 2014)

Not at all ashamed to share my timeshare experience . As a resale owner I am actually happy to educate. I do warn everyone I tell try that you need to know what you are getting , and there  is work involved. Also you are bound to the various fees along the way.

Warn all that you will lose money on your way out.

My neighbors heads spin when they see us go to all of great destinations.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 24, 2014)

this is a fascinating thread!


----------



## normab (Jul 24, 2014)

Yes!  We have so many great vacations, it's hard not to talk about owning timeshares.  

However, I think some coworkers who don't go on vacations much are a bit jealous, though, so I am careful to whom I share the info.  I generally get to know someone prior to divulging.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 24, 2014)

The topic very rarely comes up with us unless we are staying at timeshare. Most people I work with don't vacation unless it is just time off work to stay at home. The few that do, we try to help them out by booking them a getaway though II. Sometimes we can help, sometimes we can't.

For the most part, we don't bring it up unless we know the other people are timeshare owners. Some people just don't understand how it works, and it is like deer in the headlights when you try to explain.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jul 25, 2014)

Just this week a group of my members (I'm an association executive director) were asking about my upcoming vacation (we leave this afternoon).  When I told them how I bartered my timeshare in Waikiki for an RV in Alaska for TWO WEEKS, they thought that was outstanding . . . and genius!

I doubt any of them will be running out to buy a timeshare, but I think they realized that timeshare ownership can have benefits if used in an effective way . . . whatever works for you.

Other than that, however, I have never shyed away from talking about owning timeshares.  If I didn't own them, I would not have been able to afford some of the great vacations we do.  For my employers (boards of directors/volunteers) it's important that they don't think they are over paying me or that I might be hosing money to afford trips like we've done over the past few years . . . like Scotland, Ireland, the RV adventure.

I have also helped others who have them and don't know how to use it.  That comes from sharing about the Wyndham contract I have.  A family "inherited" a T/S from a family member but everyone else thought it was worth tens of thousands.  (Don't we all have a family member or two who think that?)  When I helped them prove to the rest of the family that "Dad's timeshare" are a financial burden, they all volunteered to chip in annually to help pay the MF's.  Now that is a successful family conversation!


----------



## csxjohn (Jul 25, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> ...I'm assuming this is perfectly fine thru II getaways and RC extra vacations?  These can be given/gifted etc or put in someone else's name?
> 
> thanks!



I can't speak for II or RCI but with the exchange company I use, Dial An Exchange, not only is it fine to do, it is free to put the vacation in someone else's name.  No guest certificate purchase required.

I have helped others get vacations this way.  

So to the original post, I do volunteer the info of ownership.


----------



## b2bailey (Jul 25, 2014)

Sometimes I HAVE to admit to owning timeshares -- for instance, we recently spent 3 weeks in Cabo with some extra units reserved for Family and Friends. One person specifically said:  "Forgive me if this is rude for asking...but how do you afford to do that?" The only possible answer..."We own many timeshares."


----------



## PearlCity (Jul 25, 2014)

letsgosteelers said:


> Newbie owner here, still learning the ropes.
> 
> For HGVC, their cash rate bookings require the owner to check-in so I don't see the value in offering this to friends/family unless we are going along.
> 
> ...


Yes with the purchase of a guest certificate.


----------



## jlr10 (Jul 27, 2014)

I tell anyone who will listen I own a timeshare.  Especially at work, because they began to get the impression that I was making a lot more money than they were since I went to Hawaii each year. (In truth I made less than they did, but I was not going to share that info!)

I am proud to own a timeshare and purchased where we want to vacation. Leaving in 31 days for Kauai to celebrate our 30th anniversary!


----------



## bjones9942 (Jul 27, 2014)

When people ask why I take so many vacations, I freely admit to owning the timeshares!  I give them my reasons for buying, and make sure to stress that they should never buy from a developer if they decide to get in the game!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2014)

It took a few years before anyone asked about all my trips, especially
Hawaii every year. After a few years people started asking about my trips and
Where I stay. When I'm gone a friend at work watches my dog and I pay her 
Back by giving her timeshare stays. It works out great for us and a lot of people
Hear about both of our trips now and many people ask questions.

No one has said anything negative and they have good questions so I can tell
They are interested so I don't mind bringing it up now where I may not have a few Years ago. Maybe I'm getting older and I don't care as much of what people
Think too. most people say they will have to talk to me when they are ready 
For a trip and a few have.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 28, 2014)

bjones9942 said:


> When people ask why I take so many vacations, I freely admit to owning the timeshares!  I give them my reasons for buying, and make sure to stress that they should never buy from a developer if they decide to get in the game!



Ditto on your comments and advice.


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jul 28, 2014)

Yup...I say that I trade cheapo timeshares that I bought off of Ebay. Of all of the people I've told, loads have expressed interest in timeshare trading but not a single one has taken the time to learn about it


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't normally bring it up.. I have a few co-workers that own or have owned Timeshares and really enjoyed them.. but also have a number that are really down on the whole concept.   a few months back a group of us were out for drinks, and two guys spend 30 mins or so talking about how much of rip-off they were.  How they always promise one thing and you get something else or you never get your money back..   I opted not to enter the debate and try and change their minds... that just seemed like too much work...

On the other hand i have had a couple of people ask genuine questions about how they work, and i do attempt to explain them to the best of my knowledge.

As others have said, they can work great or be a total rip-off, it depends on each persons situation.


----------



## Seaport104 (Jul 28, 2014)

I freely admit if asked or if the subject comes up but do not elabrate unless there is interest.

My friends and family all know I do and they are happy since they get the benefits of my OCD for timeshares by using my AC's and bonus weeks- LOL:hysterical:


----------



## AnnaS (Jul 28, 2014)

Some friends, family and close co-workers know we have owned DVC for years.  Anyone else, it all depends on the conversation and the people.  I don't go out of my way to tell people but don't shy away from it either.

Many are actually interested.


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 28, 2014)

Our family and friends know that we own timeshares and have gone with us many times.  We talked to a family member last night in New Zealand and the first question he asked us is where is your next timeshare stay.    They should know our schedule but we surprised them when we said Kauai next!

I don't go out of my way to mention that we own timeshares so found out years later that several couples in our street are Marriott timeshare owners too but in Kauai at the Waiohai.  They love their resort and go every year and do not belong to II or the DC nor do our other friends who return to their resort twice a year.  I asked our neigbors once if they wanted to swap with us during spring break but they said no because they want to be on the ground floor only so you see that all people are different because we would prefer not to be on the ground floor.

None of our friends complain about their timeshares in other brands either and travel a lot but the industry seems to have a bad name so we prefer not to mention it to strangers unless they bring the subject up or ask us how we travel so much.


----------



## Kaelyn (Aug 30, 2015)

*Spreading the word*

I'm far from rich.... But I have clients/friends who know I take good vacations. Every year I go somewhere. When someone says, I know you don't make much, how do you manage that? I say, "Well, I own a timeshare". I get the "you got suckered, and your maintenance fees are exorbitant" look.  I just smile my crocodile smile, and ask them if they know where they can lay hands on a 2 bed, 2 bath poolside penthouse with 1200+ square feet for a week on Grand Cayman for $1100. That usually stuns them a bit.  Then they mention the outrageous buy-in cost, the pushy sales people etc., and I get to tell them about TUG. When I mention that I bought it for $1, their jaws drop. Closing costs were $610.

Then I get to tell them that while it isn't for everyone, and you do need to be able to do some advance planning, I went to Yellowstone for a week trading through RCI, and still have enough trade value to go someplace in shoulder season for nothing more than the exchange fee. I tell them NEVER to buy from a developer. I met a lady at my home resort seriously thinking about buying through that resort, but she was really interested in something closer to home. When I told her what I paid for mine, she accused me of lying.  I smiled my crocodile smile, and told her to get out her tablet, got her onto the TUG website, and I proved it. 

When I've picked where I want to go, I call a girlfriend, they say of course I'll come! We cover our airfare independently, she covers food & the rental car, I cover the TS, and we both get a great vacation for a lot less $. WOOHOO! 

I researched for a year before I bought, and I couldn't have done this without TUG. I'm thrilled I found you guys, and I can't say enough good things.


----------



## Tank (Aug 30, 2015)

I have discussed this openly with family and friends especially in the last year to help finance vacations and cost of additional units. Finding it easier to work the system , the more points you have.
Much happier as a points owner vs a weeks owner and the ability to plan perfect vacations from 2 days to 3 weeks starting / stopping any day of the week.
 I have found only last minute interest, no planners. All our good stuff will be gone 9 months out unless it is off season.
So a 10 month plan is for me to be able to get 40% to 60% off resort cost, sometimes more, yet have found zero takers.
I would give family a better deal, my own brother opted for Hooters in Vegas over a signature unit I was able to get him for less.
I don't talk about it any more, unless asked. 
I Reserve prime locations / times , and use the Tug market place to rent. Those that have rented from me have been very happy, and say they plan on using me in the future. So time will tell but strangers are getting some great deals and I'm gaining some new friends.

I hope as my kids start to have families, I can ease the stress of vacation cost at the same time, Put a proven system in place they can follow easily for many years to come.


----------



## silentg (Aug 30, 2015)

We have had a timeshare since 1981, only one for many years, then found Tug and Bought Dikhololo during the heyday, but I am getting off topic. I only talk about my timeshares when people ask us. We have friends who own and never exchange their weeks or only go to Marriots, thinking they are eletete ....have an Aunt who owns Marco Island and is trying to sell it for $25,000. I tell friends and family about TUG but they don't listen. Is kind of like religion everyone has different beliefs of timeshares. My Dad always called it a waste of money. My mother bought a week at an auction dirt cheap, and Dad still thought they were swindled. He liked going on the vacation, but didn't like the fees. I tried explaining Timesharing to him but it fell on deaf ears. Mum got the concept and made the most of her timeshare until she became too ill to travel. Now my brother has Thier timeshare and is letting his children exchange it for Honeymoons.  I have learned to only talk about my timeshares when people ask. Every timeshare I own is for a different reason. I no longer have the first one or the second one I bought. I am getting better at selling or giving them away. Luckily my husband trusts my judgement and is a great traveling companion!
Silentg


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 30, 2015)

Not sure why I'm posting to thls old thread today.  Guess I'm just feeling chatty.  Maybe the nice Pinot Noir I'm drinking this afternoon has something to do with it ...

Q: "Do you freely admit you own a timeshare?"
A: "Sure do!  And I'm proud of it!"  

-- and I'll talk the ears off anybody who's willing to listen, but only if they ask.

Our first purchase was from the developer (Makai Club) on our third visit in five years to Kauai and with the rate I was racking up airline miles on my job, we knew we'd be returning often.  It only made sense to have our own lodging to return to in the location we wanted to keep going back to.  Our net cost was quite a bit less than renting other condos (at least back then) and about a wash with hotel costs that would provide only one dinky hotel room.

We bought our second one (Makai Club Condos - these are stand alone cottages on the Makai golf course with two bedroom suites) resale for lots less than developer price, thanks to TUG, although back then resales still held some significant value so we paid a price that would make resale buyers cringe today.

We've had GREAT vacations in our own units, and the years we didn't get back to Kauai, these were tiger traders thru RCI.  We never converted to points, so we kinda got screwed when trading a great Hawaii week for a lesser resort, but in the last few years when RCI went public with trade value points, we routinely get two weeks in exchange for one week deposits - and sometimes more.

Not earning many airline miles now, so Hawaii is much more difficult to justify getting to, and by now the Makai Gal has discovered Europe.  Our flights seem to go in the other direction now, and we haven't been back to our beloved Kauai since I retired in 2002.  

Strangely enough, now that we're retired, we're finding it HARDER to schedule our timeshare weeks, rather than easier, because we seem to be so darn much busier.  We're spending $$ extending RCI deposits and combining points now, and with everything else we're doing, we're still having trouble scheduling all our weeks.  So something's got to go.  We tried to give our Makais off to other TUGgers in the Bargain Deals forum, but finally, reluctantly, we started the process to deed them back to the HOA.

But after retiring to South Carolina, we picked up a really cheap off-season week in Hilton Head that we love to use, and I don't think we'll ever even deposit and trade this one.  Once we stop depositing and work through our backlog of deposits we'll finally be able to start taking advantage of some of the other rentals and deals that are available.

So, I feel we've gotten more than our money's worth back from our timeshares.  The vacations we've garnered through our ownership have been fantastic - both at our home resorts and in wonderful exchanges all over the country.


----------



## Tank (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm glad this old thread came up there is a lot of good info here.
My boy said that first they have to go and see the value of a timeshare vs hotels.
Kitchen, living room, washer / dryer
We stayed in Hotels recently on a trip west for 12 nights. Spent $3000 on hotels every night wishing I had my Villa's.


----------



## silentg (Aug 30, 2015)

Why didn't you convert your HICV to IHG points? You would have saved $$ on hotel stays, that is what we do with our Orange Lake. Used it for Paris, London and Rome! Not all at the same time but a few years apart!
Silentg


----------



## Ironwood (Aug 31, 2015)

I'm always surprised the number of people I run into that do own timeshares.


----------



## Tank (Aug 31, 2015)

I did use points (IHG) 380,000 to be exact that I had accumulated. 
With the 4 to 5 ratio (20% loss), That is still a little over 3 unit MF's
It was nice it was paid for already ahead of time but it still cost the money.

Sometime the points cost as much or more than if you paid for the room. 
I do try to do that math first before using my HIVC points.
35,000 pt nights add up fast, if you reserved your Orange lake resort with IHG points it would be cheaper to rent directly from Holiday inn unless its prime time.

The point is for the money, I missed the roomy Villa vs the hotel room but this was a sight seeing vacation and the hotel was the only was it could happen.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 31, 2015)

I really do not tell people that I own a timeshare because my friends and family all have a negative views of timeshares and feel that they are all rip-offs.  I did my due diligence and research prior to purchasing and for what I pay in MF’s for both of the weeks I own I could not stay in a condo type of setting in those area’s for cheaper then what I am paying.  I think like so many Tugger’s have stated,  ensure your buying what you will use and that it will work for you.

I bought all of my timeshare’s resale and all but two of them cost me under $200, all in.  My summer week in a high demand area cost me $14K, but my ROI will be paid off in 9.5 years and for the last 20 years these weeks have continued to skyrocket in value since this is an independent HOA and is run very well.

I’m not disappointed in any of my weeks and I’m looking forward to when I can retire in 12 years and use some of the bonus weeks and extra vacations that are offered thru II and DAE.


----------



## SMHarman (Aug 31, 2015)

The condo point above is very important. We have stayed on Cape Cod for 4/5 years. No desire to own a TS there due to location of them and ability to VRBO there effectively. 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 31, 2015)

*We bought our first timeshare in 1984 and the second in 1986...similar story*



silentg said:


> We have had a timeshare since 1981, only one for many years, then found Tug........  I have learned to only talk about my timeshares when people ask. Every timeshare I own is for a different reason. I no longer have the first one or the second one I bought. I am getting better at selling or giving them away. Luckily my husband trusts my judgement and is a great traveling companion!
> Silentg



We were young and poor.  I was raised by a single Mom, but we always had a yearly 2-week vacation when the GE Plant shut down.  My husband's family, on the other hand, never vacationed.  He doesn't get involved in any way with the timeshare stuff.  But he has been enjoying the vacations that our family has been able to take for 30+ years. He trusts my judgement, as well.

Folks always comment on all the vacations that we are able to take.  However, when we tell them that it's because of our timeshares, most shut down after that because of their preconceived notions about timeshares.  No need to elaborate further.  I don't need to convince anyone.  It works for us.

See ya when I get back.    Yea, I'm going on vacation.......again!


----------



## silentg (Aug 31, 2015)

Egret, you do have similar story to me. My family always went to the Beach for 1 or 2 week vacation. My husband's family never did. When we were young married, we went on a 5 night vacation in Vermont for$9.00, they trapped us into a timeshare I did not want. My husband said if we buy this we will have to take at least one week a year to go on vacation. He was a person who worked 2 jobs at a time. We had no money so I asked my parents for a loan and we paid for the timeshare in installments. It was 4,500. Dollars a 4 th of July week. Like I said previously my Dad thought timeshares were a waste of money and that we were being swindled. But we used our little timeshare when the kids were tiny, when the resort went bankrupt, we held on to it. Got kicked out of II. Welcomed into RCI, kicked out of RCI ( I had my own account so RCI honored my exchange) then back again. After joining Tug I learned a lot more about timeshares and enjoy the ones I have now. We no longer have that first little timeshare, they are still in business but our RTU was up so we stayed a few extra years then said farewell. also gave back Dikhololo, no hard feelings! Sorry for the long winded story, but even with all the up and down. I am glad we got into Timesharing!
Silentg


----------



## silentg (Aug 31, 2015)

We also get IHG points when my husband travels on business. Sorry if I sounded harsh!


----------



## TUGBrian (Aug 31, 2015)

I find it comes up more often than not when meeting new people as inevitably I get asked what I do....and subsequently hear "oh yea?  We have one of those we never use!" or other similar comment that rarely expresses delight in ownership unfortunately


----------



## silentg (Aug 31, 2015)

How can you own one and never use it? If you are paying the Maintenence fee and not using it, that is like flushing money down the toilet!


----------



## Tank (Aug 31, 2015)

Silentg 
I didn't take it that way, earned points are great!
saving points from HIVC to IHG for ever  till used is a great feature so you don't loose them. (this is how I accumulate points)
When this is done they are paid points not earned points making many of those hotel stays quite pricy! That is why I check both ways
If they were earned points, that would be awesome.

I was so upset once when I had fixed weeks and Orange lake was only Orange lake. nothing was available to switch and we couldn't go. I didn't use my week but kept telling Orange lake I was coming so they couldn't rent it either.
It was so hard to switch your week at that time I was ready to throw in the towel.
since I switched to points it has been way better.

It can be overwhelming and embarrassing , people are to busy with everyday life and just figure they will tackle it on another day.


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 31, 2015)

Tank said:


> I didn't use my week but kept telling Orange lake I was coming so they couldn't rent it either.



I like your style!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 31, 2015)

I often tell people that we own a timeshare. I have no problem talking about it and have never had a negative reaction to it.


----------



## Sandy (Aug 31, 2015)

silentg said:


> How can you own one and never use it? If you are paying the Maintenence fee and not using it, that is like flushing money down the toilet!



Isn't it amazing!  I know several folks, more like 10 or  so over the years, who are in that exact scenario.  The tell me that they have timeshares, but have never used them. They pay their MF, even pay RCI, but do not go. I offer to help them to learn  how to use the vacations, I even used to plead with them to get some fun out of their weeks.  No takers.

These folks eventually lost their ownership to foreclosure or such.  Years later, they meekly tell me that they no longer have the timeshare. I know what happened without even asking. It still boggles my mind. 

What I do know is that folks like this do NOT want to hear about all of the good trades or travels you are enjoying. They certainly do not want to know how to get a "good deal" in the resale market. I think that they are embarrassed that they paid so much, and unwilling to try to make it right or to get some good use out of their ownership. 

Once, I met a friend of a friend while a group of us were staying at a resort in Williamsburg Va. I secured 3 large units where I hosted my son's graduation festivities right at the resort.  This friend had just come from the presentation and bought a week for about $14,000.  I told them that they could rescind, they could save thousands, and I even showed them some ebay pricing to convince them.  No go. They did nothing, but kept what they had purchased. Plus, it was one of those bummer off season weeks!

Anyway, many of us here on TUG overpaid at first, but we later learned and grew in our timeshare knowledge. I am one of the most knowledgeable people on the subject of timesharing, but unfortunately, I haven't been able to save some people from themselves.

Timesharing does have a "bad rap."  Sometimes it is best to just say, "I am going to my resort for vacation," and leave it at that!


----------



## WinniWoman (Sep 1, 2015)

QUOTE: "Sometimes it is best to just say, "I am going to my resort for vacation," and leave it at that!"

That's what I do!
__________________


----------



## Jason245 (Sep 1, 2015)

Those who know me know that generally I make well educated financial decisions. I do not hide the fact that I own, I use the vacations to regularly.  If anyone asks,  I tell and if they want more information,  I provide.  Given that I have spent years doing all kinds of things  (like buying dollar coins from the mint for frequent flyer points. .etc).. to have high value vacations at low out of pocket expense,  I am used to people not understanding...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Sep 2, 2015)

Yes, but I also freely admit that I got several of mine off of Ebay for a buck lol.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 2, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> Just this week a group of my members (I'm an association executive director) were asking about my upcoming vacation (we leave this afternoon).  When I told them how I bartered my timeshare in Waikiki for an RV in Alaska for TWO WEEKS, they thought that was outstanding . . . and genius!
> 
> I doubt any of them will be running out to buy a timeshare, but I think they realized that timeshare ownership can have benefits if used in an effective way . . . whatever works for you.
> 
> ...



My initial response still applies . . .

I have recently been able to use my Wyndham points for work trips, saving my association a lot of money, and using the points (that were given to me free) to convert to cash to pay for hotels or other accommodations.

Timeshares were used for San Antonio (Jan 15), Vegas (June 15) and coming up for Jan 16 on Waikiki . . . all for work and all saving my association some money!


----------

